# 40 S&W in 10mm



## Jonochio (Aug 13, 2009)

Since the 40 S&W is a shortened 10mm cartridge, is it possible to use them in a 10mm handgun? Wouldn't the distance from the end of cartridge to the rifling be shorter than that of a revolver?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I've never heard of it being done. I would guess that if you could get an appropriate magazine and you swapped out the recoil spring for something softer you could use a .40.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

In a semiauto pistol: 
While it's theoretically possible to get a .40 to fire in a 10 mm, it is not advisable. Since both are supposed to headspace on the case head, the .40, being shorter, will be held in place by the extractor. Never a recipe for reliable function.
Fire only the ammunition your firearm was designed to fire.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have shot 40 S&W ammo in my Glock 20SF twice, once on purpose and once by acident. The 40 S&W ammo worked in the 10mm mag and fired just fine both times. Since they were my reloads they felt a little less powerful than the 10mm reloads but not bad and were accurate. 
I would not suggest for everyday use. :mrgreen:


----------

